# Enormous Hit!!!



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a week afther I kick som a$$ in Norfolk, and I thought this guy to be silenced, he hit me back. And he hit me hard, real hard!!!
Damn Paul, I knew you where a fine BOTL, but this I was even expected!! He made me an extraordinary selection. And there is more ; he should consult with NUBy Sam about that crazy Belgian cigarsmoker from across the pond! So Sam give Paul a sampler and ask him to make sure I got it! Actually, they are brothers in crime in this bombing!:biggrin: So guys, thank you verry, verry mutch!!
ps. There was something more, that I would try for a long, long time. But this is something between "friends" and I could not have it on the pic!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Toni!! That is one hell of a hit!! You deserve them Brother!! WTG Paul and Sammy


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great hit!!*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

something "more"?!?! do tell!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

SVB said:


> something "more"?!?! do tell!


nope!! :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! That is a sweet hit there!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy he hit you good!!
serious :dribble: there


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Hit!!!!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You got smacked!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn you got pwned!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet hit to a deserving botl! 

Nice one guys!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam you Got Blasted


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

amateurke you got hosed by Paul. Oh he really put the hurt on you.
Nice job Paul


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats Nuts


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hit....enjoy!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

whats a guy gotta do to get a hit like that around here !!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Mystery gift*



amateurke said:


> nope!! :biggrin:


wow-you can send escort services internationally???


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Dude...nice hit!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

someone is gonna walk funny for a while...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit Paul


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Sweet hit! I hope the healing process goes well.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Can't let toni whip me like he did in public--so I was trained to take care of business--Glad they arrived toni you are a true BOTL and appreciate all you do here--Enjoy them there cegars---

* Stay tune more to come!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice hit...


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Can't let toni whip me like he did in public--so I was trained to take car of business--Glad they arrived toni you are a true BOTL and appreciate all you do here--Enjoy them there cegars---
> 
> * Stay tune more to come!


Paul,
As I look over the whole array of excellent sticks, I see some missing that I didnt get when you bombed me! Could you please fill in the empty spots with this stash, too! lol
Outstanding hit, Paul....you are truly a great brother of the leaf!
ylo2na


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

He whacked you good!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

talk about SMOKE ON (OVER) THE WATER. Nice one!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

You're messin' with the best when you take on Paul. Great retaliatory strike!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

redbeard said:


> whats a guy gotta do to get a hit like that around here !!!!


Only be polite and generous!! :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, great hit!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Paul,
> As I look over the whole array of excellent sticks, I see some missing that I didnt get when you bombed me! Could you please fill in the empty spots with this stash, too! lol
> Outstanding hit, Paul....you are truly a great brother of the leaf!
> ylo2na


Chuck with all the inventory you have crap I'd be months trying to sort through what you don't have--which reminds me what don't you have?

Cool--Paul


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> You're messin' with the best when you take on Paul. Great retaliatory strike!!!


Another Chuck that does not need an introduction--you my friend have torn a few here also--so don't let this guy fool you guys (the ones that don't know him)

PeacE!:redface:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow I must of missed this one damn nice hit!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CigarMan Phil said:


> Wow I must of missed this one damn nice hit!!


The one he SMASHED me with was much worst--believe that --Hear Me Toni!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit and selection.


----------

